# Kegerator Build



## doctr-dan (18/12/15)

I've embarked on my first kegerator build, picked up a 140l kelvinator bat fridge off eBay for $50 which I have bent the freezer section down and to the back of the fridge. Moved the thermostat higher and cut the shelf supports off the sides.
Hopefully the taps etc will turn up today ready for when I get a chance.

Any suggestions before I proceed ???


----------



## spog (18/12/15)

Pics may help someone spot a possible problem.
Consider how you are going to fit the taps through the door and what you need to make them secure.


----------



## zeggie (18/12/15)

If you're going to put the taps on a font through the roof of the fridge, make sure you check for coolant lines before drilling.


----------



## doctr-dan (18/12/15)

Will be through the top of the fridge


----------



## doctr-dan (19/12/15)

A friend of mine built one and had to insulate his beer lines as they were freezing a lot of the time, I wondered if this was a common problem or his fridge was just a bit faulty?


----------



## mofox1 (19/12/15)

If the beer lines are freezing, then the air in the freezer is getting too cold. Could just be the sensor delay (with respect to the freezer air temp) is too long.

Temp probe wasn't in bottle of water was it? ("pchst" - can-o-worms being opened right there)

OR there are pockets of colder air and better recirc is needed...


----------



## earle (19/12/15)

Or the lines are sitting against the plate at the back that chills the fridge. I have this happen every so often in my conditioning fridge where I have a brumby tap on a length of beer line for taking samples. The line just sits coiled on top of the keg but if it touches the back it gets a frozen blockage. Doesn't take much as the volume of beer in the line is minimal.


----------



## mofox1 (19/12/15)

earle said:


> Or the lines are sitting against the plate at the back that chills the fridge. I have this happen every so often in my conditioning fridge where I have a brumby tap on a length of beer line for taking samples. The line just sits coiled on top of the keg but if it touches the back it gets a frozen blockage. Doesn't take much as the volume of beer in the line is minimal.


Good point.


----------



## Maheel (19/12/15)

earle said:


> Or the lines are sitting against the plate at the back that chills the fridge. I have this happen every so often


yep this, i have the same issue sometimes if the lines get pushed to the back etc

unlikely there is cooling / refridg lines in the top, just g slow and poke around in the foam when cutting


----------



## mofox1 (19/12/15)

Maheel said:


> yep this, i have the same issue sometimes if the lines get pushed to the back etc
> 
> unlikely there is cooling / refridg lines in the top, just g slow and poke around in the foam when cutting


Really? I only see icing or condensation on the top 1/3 of my freezer. Pretty much the whole way around.

First chesty I've ever owned, so no idea if that is normal or not. Can't complain about the temp performance though... cools quick to required temp and stays there.


----------



## doctr-dan (19/12/15)

No cooling lines in the top! woohoo hole is drilled.
I just used a couple of short metal screws to mount the tower temporarily. 
I don't think these will be strong enough to be permanent what does everyone else do?

I was thinking of putting a piece of ply or something inside and screwing right through.


----------



## spog (19/12/15)

doctr-dan said:


> No cooling lines in the top! woohoo hole is drilled.
> I just used a couple of short metal screws to mount the tower temporarily.
> I don't think these will be strong enough to be permanent what does everyone else do?
> 
> I was thinking of putting a piece of ply or something inside and screwing right through.


5/16 inch threaded rod,a piece of ply on the inside and dome nuts to make it look pro and...bingo .


----------



## doctr-dan (20/12/15)

What about beer line length?


----------



## spog (20/12/15)

Google balancing a draft system . That'll help you out.


----------

